# Karpfen Gewässer



## Brummy (18. Mai 2008)

:vik:Hi

ich suche ein Gutes Karpfengewässer in raum 4 & 5

Wer kann mich Helfen ???

Grüß und Petri Heil

Brummy #6


----------



## GuppymeetsBoilie (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen Gewässer*

Servus   brummi 
gibt viele gute gewässer in dem Plz bereich 
meine Tipps sind der Liblarer See bei Erftstadt _ Liblar !
Sehr guter karpfen Bestand und große fische werden regelmäßig gefangen !

zweiter tipp ist der otto maigler see bei hürth großer Stausee wie der liblarer vom ufer aus super zu befischen gute karpfen bestände werden auch regelmäßig fische über 40pfd gefangen !

hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen greetz 

tight lines
:vik:


----------

